# Computer - Static Noise



## Metalstrix

Hey guys

Some of you (like Dai) may have seen this post from last year. This is a performance related issue which I thought was solved. But it's not and I'm determined to find the answer for it. 

My computer is a custom built computer with the following parts: (For your reference)
CPU - Intel Core i5 650
Motherboard - Gigabyte Technology P55A - UD3
DDR3 16Gs of Ram
Video card - Radeon HD 5670
700W Corsair power supply

*What it is:*
Last year, I had this really annoying Static noise/buzzing on the interface of my computer. We’re going to call it buzzing in this article. It sounds like a digital TV antenna that’s having a lot of trouble trying to find a signal when you have your TV on. The noise it makes it what it sounds like on my computer.

Along with the buzzing, there’s a freeze. A consistant 1 second freeze. All games, programs, applications freeze for 1 second consecutively. Even the movement of the mouse freezes. The sound on the speakers become distorted when a audio file is played. It freezes so frequently that games become unplayable.

*How does it start happening?*
So... lets say I *shutdown* the computer for the night. Next morning I turn it on and use it all day. Until the next I time I shutdown the computer, it runs smoothly. Nothing goes wrong.

If I put the computer on *sleep* and turn it on the next morning, In 20 minutes, the static buzz starts occurring.
*
How do I temporarily get rid of it?*
I restart my computer and it’s gone.

Down below is an example of the static buzzing. First demonstration is the movement of my mouse. Then a game. (Make sure you turn your speakers up temporarily to really hear the buzz)

Computer - Static Buzz (Visit Techsupport forums for disuccsion) - YouTube

Seriously, I shouldn’t have to keep rebooting my computer to get rid of this buzz. I want to make it so, whether I shutdown or sleep the computer that this buzzing will stop occurring. 

Attempts: 


 Last year I replaced my power supply. I jumped from a 550W to a 650-700W (Can’t remember) 

The freezing stopped for a while. But then, it returned. Now, it’s coming to a point where, I shutdown my computer and turn it back on and then once during the day it will start doing the above.


So we know now that it’s NOT the power supply. I’ve checked temperatures and they are fine, according to some technicians. 

It's not BIOS. I updated from F8 to F11 and it still occurs.

 
I strongly believe it’s a part of the computer. Or even the motherboard.
What part the computer is most likely to cause the kind of buzzing above? Why does it do this when I put this on sleep? Can any of you, recommend what piece I could change which might get rid of it?

If this was your computer, what would you do or replace?


----------



## tyza

What is the model of your psu ?

First i would recommend a software based diagnosis before moving on to hardware.

(Although judging from all the symptoms it really sounds like your motherboard)

Do a chkdsk :



> Go to My Computers > right click c drive > select properties > select tools >select error checking[[Check Now]] > tick both options >select start > select yes for next boot time scan.



And then 




> Go to start > programs > accessories > right click command prompt and run as / run as admin > enter this command in cmd prompt :*sfc /scannow*


After that , i would like you to run drive fitness.

Drive Fitness


Edit :
Right now i am unable to watch your youtube video. I will check it out later.


----------



## Metalstrix

tyza said:


> What is the model of your psu ?
> 
> First i would recommend a software based diagnosis before moving on to hardware.
> 
> (Although judging from all the symptoms it really sounds like your motherboard)
> 
> Do a chkdsk :
> 
> And then
> 
> After that , i would like you to run drive fitness.
> 
> Drive Fitness
> 
> 
> Edit :
> Right now i am unable to watch your youtube video. I will check it out later.


My Power Supply Unit is a HW750W Corsair professional series. Buying it made no difference 

Try to watch the video. It plays a crucial part in this post. 

I'll do the chkdsk and Drive Fitness.


----------



## greenbrucelee

is your motherboard on all of its standoffs?

please check all of the capacitors.


----------



## Metalstrix

Above is the ChkDsk and the Driver Fitness was successful. If unreadable, no problems were found.


----------



## Metalstrix

greenbrucelee said:


> is your motherboard on all of its standoffs?
> 
> please check all of the capacitors.


Will check tomorrow.


----------



## Laxer

Uninstall the Realtek audio drivers and re install them from here: Realtek

Also....

Give us a list of everything that is within 5 feet of the speaker wire... (aside from your computer/monitor)

Examples: Router,Modem,Phone,Fridge,TV,etc etc


----------



## Metalstrix

Laxer said:


> Uninstall the Realtek audio drivers and re install them from here: Realtek
> 
> Also....
> 
> Give us a list of everything that is within 5 feet of the speaker wire... (aside from your computer/monitor)
> 
> Examples: Router,Modem,Phone,Fridge,TV,etc etc


I have installed the latest Realtek drivers. All good. 

I will send you a picture of what my setup looks like. I know what' you're going to say . There are a lot of cables mixed together but not tangled together.










Powerpoint: - The main computer is plugged right into the wall.
All the rest is plugged into that black powerboard.

On the right of the LEFT speaker - That is my seagate terrabyte drive which I d/c sometimes.

Under the Bluecloth: - This is my soundboard. I use this tool to record music and it is plugged in as a USB cable to the back.

I know you're going to suggest to me to make it look neater lol. But what's your view?


----------



## Laxer

Actually no, Your setup looks tighty to me...

I was just curious if your speakers were getting any interference.

I know my Cell phone and fridge often mess with my speakers when they are next to each other.

Sorry if this has already been asked but are your speakers USB or 3.5mm?


----------



## Metalstrix

Laxer said:


> Actually no, Your setup looks tighty to me...
> 
> I was just curious if your speakers were getting any interference.
> 
> I know my Cell phone and fridge often mess with my speakers when they are next to each other.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked but are your speakers USB or 3.5mm?


Oh wow! I'm surprised you said that lol. Yeah, it looks half tidy. But meh.

This buzzing is not related to phone interference. I'm 100% sure of that. The buzzing and freezing occur at the same time as demonstrated in the video. 

My speakers are 3.5mm. A green mini jack. I wish they were USB actually. Again, I don't think it this has anything to do with the buzzing.

When my phone isn't near the computer, it still occurs .

Someone above said something about my motherboard. I need proof that it is my motherboard and therefore, I'm happy to go out and get a new one. I strongly believe it's my motherboard.


----------



## Laxer

Can you test the speakers with an ipod/phone? (don't move them just unplug the 3.5mm and plug it into the headphones slot.

I am trying to test if it is the speakers(bad wires/interference etc) or if it is mobo related(drivers/bad port etc)


----------



## Metalstrix

Laxer said:


> Can you test the speakers with an ipod/phone? (don't move them just unplug the 3.5mm and plug it into the headphones slot.
> 
> I am trying to test if it is the speakers(bad wires/interference etc) or if it is mobo related(drivers/bad port etc)


It works perfectly.


----------



## Laxer

Ok lets try this...

Plug the speakers into a port other then the one it was plugged into.

In this example I will say I plugged it into blue.

Go to control panel then hardware and sound then click on Realtek HD audio Manager.

Right click on the blue circle in the top right and click: connector retasking.

Set it to be headphones...

Save it...

Now test audio... still buzzing?


----------



## Metalstrix

Laxer said:


> Ok lets try this...
> 
> Plug the speakers into a port other then the one it was plugged into.
> 
> In this example I will say I plugged it into blue.
> 
> Go to control panel then hardware and sound then click on Realtek HD audio Manager.
> 
> Right click on the blue circle in the top right and click: connector retasking.
> 
> Set it to be headphones...
> 
> Save it...
> 
> Now test audio... still buzzing?


Still buzzin mate


----------



## Laxer

Its good that it is not the port...

Few things I will have you test.... 1st the correct frequency:

Open up Reltek HD Audio Manager(Control Panel->Hardware/sound)

Click on the speakers tab then on the default format tab.

Set this equal to 24bits, 48000 Hz

Also while you are in here go to the speaker configuration tab and hit the play button...

Any static? If yes->
Lets try to see if there is any static on the line(static electricity)

Unplug the 3.5mm from the computer and put it in any of the bottom holes on an outlet. (This is the ground you will not be harmed :lol

Before you plug it back into the computer grab a piece of metal of some kind. (small screwdriver would work) and touch the inside of the 3.5mm port on the motherboard.

Usually these discharge after while but I have had mine act up when near my fridge...Still buzzing? Do you have another set of speakers to test?


----------



## Amd_Man

Double check the Motherboards I/O shield and make sure it's properly in place. They act as a ground and also help block electrical interference.


----------



## Metalstrix

Laxer said:


> Its good that it is not the port...
> 
> Few things I will have you test.... 1st the correct frequency:
> 
> Open up Reltek HD Audio Manager(Control Panel->Hardware/sound)
> 
> Click on the speakers tab then on the default format tab.
> 
> Set this equal to 24bits, 48000 Hz
> 
> Also while you are in here go to the speaker configuration tab and hit the play button...
> 
> Any static? If yes->
> Lets try to see if there is any static on the line(static electricity)
> 
> Unplug the 3.5mm from the computer and put it in any of the bottom holes on an outlet. (This is the ground you will not be harmed :lol
> 
> Before you plug it back into the computer grab a piece of metal of some kind. (small screwdriver would work) and touch the inside of the 3.5mm port on the motherboard.
> 
> Usually these discharge after while but I have had mine act up when near my fridge...Still buzzing? Do you have another set of speakers to test?


Sounds crystal clear. I'm telling you, it's not the speakers lol. But yeah, its good to test these. What's next sir? lol.


----------



## Metalstrix

Amd_Man said:


> Double check the Motherboards I/O shield and make sure it's properly in place. They act as a ground and also help block electrical interference.


Yeah I'll do software checks b4 the hardware checks.


----------



## Amd_Man

Metalstrix said:


> Yeah I'll do software checks b4 the hardware checks.


I was referring to the motherboards I/O sheild. It's the long narrow rectangular plate that inserts into the case and where the motherboards connections come through.


----------



## Laxer

If the other speakers don't buzz and they are plugged into the same port it most likely is software related...

I know we have already tested this but try your speakers on your ipod/phone again.... leave them on for a while and see if the buzzing occurs....

Also, can I get the model # of your speakers?


----------



## Metalstrix

Laxer said:


> If the other speakers don't buzz and they are plugged into the same port it most likely is software related...
> 
> I know we have already tested this but try your speakers on your ipod/phone again.... leave them on for a while and see if the buzzing occurs....
> 
> Also, can I get the model # of your speakers?


Hey Laxer

To officially prove to you that it's not the speakers, I did this 

1. I did what you asked me to and there was no buzzing from the speakers. I'm relieved to know that's okay.

2. I unplugged my speakers from the port and I put my computer on sleep. I turned it back on 20 minutes later, the buzzing still occured w/o the speakers. 

Speaker model: Edifier M2200 Speakers Reviews Australia www.edifier-international.com

Thanks for these suggestions man. I hope we can get an answer with this.


----------



## Metalstrix

Amd_Man said:


> I was referring to the motherboards I/O sheild. It's the long narrow rectangular plate that inserts into the case and where the motherboards connections come through.
> 
> View attachment 105510


Hey AMD.

This weekend I will have time to look at the motherboard's I/O Shield. I'll get back to you about it then.

CHeers


----------



## Metalstrix

Amd_Man said:


> I was referring to the motherboards I/O sheild. It's the long narrow rectangular plate that inserts into the case and where the motherboards connections come through.
> 
> View attachment 105510


Hi AMD, I have checked the I/O Motherboard shield, it seems to be in place.


----------



## Metalstrix

Hvae you guys given up on me? :O


----------



## calcaine

Metalstrix said:


> Hvae you guys given up on me? :O


Have you found a solution yet friend? I have EXACTLY the same problem and i have only just build my PC! i know how frustrating it is when watching vids or gaming!:angry: Thanks


----------



## Metalstrix

calcaine said:


> Have you found a solution yet friend? I have EXACTLY the same problem and i have only just build my PC! i know how frustrating it is when watching vids or gaming!:angry: Thanks


Hi Calcaine. I'm surprised you found this thread since it was made ages ago. I tell you what, I bought another motherboard and it still occured. ZOMG!! So I got so fed up with it, I bought a brand new computer and the problem was gone. (For obvious reasons) I transferred my video card and some other parts and it's still working fine. It still remains a mystery.


----------



## calcaine

Ah, ok then that's useful because i was on the verge of buying a new motherboard so i can rule that out, thanks. I shall continue on the headbanging journey of solving this annoying issue! :banghead:


----------



## Metalstrix

calcaine said:


> Ah, ok then that's useful because i was on the verge of buying a new motherboard so i can rule that out, thanks. I shall continue on the headbanging journey of solving this annoying issue! :banghead:


Yeah. It took me 4 months to finally make a decision to buy a new computer. But I'm still curious about it. I took out the video card into my new computer and that's working fine. I had the Power supply replaced, still occured. I tried each Ram, still did it and many other tests. 

There's simply no answer to it. The only thing I could think of is the actual CPU (square thing under the fan). Apparently, if you touch the pins, some problems may occur. But yeah, grab a new computer and save yourself stress xD


----------

